

More on AOL's Disc Strategy - noctrine
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/28/aol-floppy-disk/

======
wazoox
One of my friend actually used AOL dialup for free several years, simply by
asking to terminate his contract at the end of the free trial period. He
successfully got several additional free periods, then resigned for good when
they wouldn't provide any additional free time, only to sign up again for a
new free trial under his girlfriend's name, etc.

